# Need some advice about tennis elbow/golfers elbow



## stevenwhaley (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey all I need some advice , Ive developed tennis elbow and golfers elbow in both arms ive been prepping for a raw event bench and powercurl . I am a super heavy weight and have been training hard my goal is 620 bench im stuck at 600 and I can powercurl 285 I would like 300 , my chest workout are westside barbell splits and as far as arms i do 5 sets 6-8 straight bb (which has become almost impossable due to pain) 4 sets preacher 8-10 reps and finish up with seated alternating curls 3-4 sets high reps just for burn. ive gotten the corto shots and they helped but they wont give me anymore they just want go the route of surgery , Im hoping for an alternative if anyone has experience with this any insight would be greatly appreciated. 


6'4"g 
310lbs
20% bf
37 years old
wanna be powerlifter


----------



## Tikijoe (Jun 19, 2012)

I got the tennis elbow too and the only thing that has helped me is going lighter weight till it cools down. Mine tends to flare up when I over do it. Anti-inflamitories  help alot too.


----------



## Goldenera (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine only bothers me on tricep day. I had to eliminate skull crushers and overhead dumbell press. 

U need to eliminate the exercise's that cause the Inflamtion and use something else if possible. Hopefully it's not your main lifts causing the issue. 

If u continue using the same exercise causing the issue it will never get better. This is the bodies histamine response causing inflammation. 

As tiki said OTC anti inflammatories help but only so much.


----------



## stevenwhaley (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks , unfortunately I think its the curls that are creating the problem


----------



## pjreiff (Jun 20, 2012)

I have the same issue but only my left elbow.  Skull crushers seemed to aggravate it more than anything so I've dropped the weight for that exercise as well as other exercises that seemed to irritate it and tried some others.  DB kickbacks and close grip benches seemed to be much less irritating.  I also had a couple deep tissue massages and perform self massage to flatten out the muscle adhesions which provides tremendous relief.  Good luck.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 20, 2012)

stevenwhaley said:


> Hey all I need some advice , Ive developed tennis elbow and golfers elbow in both arms ive been prepping for a raw event bench and powercurl . I am a super heavy weight and have been training hard my goal is 620 bench im stuck at 600 and I can powercurl 285 I would like 300 , my chest workout are westside barbell splits and as far as arms i do 5 sets 6-8 straight bb (which has become almost impossable due to pain) 4 sets preacher 8-10 reps and finish up with seated alternating curls 3-4 sets high reps just for burn. ive gotten the corto shots and they helped but they wont give me anymore they just want go the route of surgery , Im hoping for an alternative if anyone has experience with this any insight would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 6'4"g
> ...



I had Golfer's Elbow a few years ago.  I was at a powerlifting meet and Dr David Foster, a chiropractor, that was a lifter as well showed up.  

I complained about my problem.  Foster then performed Gaston's Technique with his fingers on me.  Here basically how it is performed. 

Graston Technique Demonstration for Tennis Elbow - YouTube

He said it was going to hurt...and he wasn't kidding.  However, after the treatment it felt better.  

Foster then showed my girl friend how to do it at the house.  It took a while but it cured my problem.  

Here's a video of what how it's performed.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## stevenwhaley (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks , that link is very helpfull I will be attempting today


----------



## Goldenera (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank u very much for this video!


----------



## Prize (Jun 21, 2012)

I can only imagine the pain you are in... I've never had tennis elbow but I DID have *tennis balls *once!!! JK, Just trying to keep things light


----------



## owwwch (Jun 24, 2012)

i have tennis elbow on one arm and rot cuff on the other... it sux..  for the tennis elbow, dont do hammer curls and u will be ok..


----------



## mlc308 (Jun 24, 2012)

First of all, don't do Gastons technique unless you have been showed it by a chiropractor first. There are a few things that videos don't show fully and you can hurt yourself if you are not careful. Second, you need to stop doing curls and triceps until it clears up, which it will if you don't keep aggravating it. Lastly, lots of fish oil, glutamine, and olive oil with creative to help you retain water. This will lubricate your joint and help the inflammation.


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 24, 2012)

I got some issues too right above the peak of my left elbow hurts like hell till it warms up, I cant do skull crushers any more and on my right arm when I work biceps the pit of my arm hurts like a mother till it warms up  is this tennis elbow?


----------

